# Do your rats play on wheels?



## xxzz6760

So, how often do your rats use a wheel? The wheel that my cage came with is probably a foot in diameter and is taking up a good amount of room in a medium-sized cage, so I am considering taking it out. Barnabee never uses it, though my mom and I are always telling him, "Woo! Get in your wheel, B!" but he never does, desite there often being treats in it.

So do your rats run on wheels very much?


----------



## adoraluna

I don't even have one. I read somewhere in my research that it was bad for them, as they aren't built to bend like some other pocket pets. I'm a very paranoid mommy so I didn't want them to get hurt. They still seem rather happy without it. 

I do hear that the large sized Wodent Wheels aren't bad for them if you can get them in it. (Ratties not wanting to run in a wheel is common from what I hear)


----------



## lilspaz68

adoraluna said:


> I don't even have one. I read somewhere in my research that it was bad for them, as they aren't built to bend like some other pocket pets. I'm a very paranoid mommy so I didn't want them to get hurt. They still seem rather happy without it.
> 
> I do hear that the large sized Wodent Wheels aren't bad for them if you can get them in it. (Ratties not wanting to run in a wheel is common from what I hear)


Some rats will, some won't. I find babies who are introduced young to the wheel often will continue intro adulthood. Most of my bigger colonies have a wheel since there's always 1 or 3 wheelrunners in the group 

Adoraluna, the run-about ball is the thing that is dreadful to their back. They have no choice in the matter and are always reaching up to move...not good for an animal whose spine bends the other way. But the wheel is a choice, they can get off of it if they feel any discomfort, and often do...they step down for a sec then jump back in. Or take a break in their running. I find wheelrunners are leaner, and healthier rats for the most part and am very happy when they decide to use the wheel.

I have introduced wheels to older rats as well and they loved them...may not "run" but a nice happy amble is good for them


----------



## adoraluna

lilspaz68 said:


> Adoraluna, the run-about ball is the thing that is dreadful to their back.


 I can see that. I think those things are awful anyway. If I had any other animal other than rats I still wouldn't buy one. Doesn't really seem like freedom for any critter. They're still cooped up in that little tiny thing... ick. I'd be a very grumpy girl if it were me.


----------



## Lakea

Indy won't use a wheel, but Calypso, Calliope, and Macchi run in their wheels EVERY night, Macchi is pretty much on there the entire night. I finally had to buy them a second one because they kept fighting over the first


----------



## xxzz6760

Wow, irony of all ironies! The night after I posted this, Barnabee randomly hopped on his wheel and started running like there was no tomorrow! Too funny! My mom and I are beside ourselves with amusement.


----------



## Saishi

Out of my 6 girls, 3 of them can't get enough of the wheel. They bicker over it constantly, but haven't learned how to run in tandem yet. The two elder rats do sometimes get on it, but they mainly walk or maybe trot on it. The youngest won't go near it.


----------



## kandyluvr

I dont have one for my rats becuz they NEVER run in it. I read somewhere that rats when they run on a wheel that they curl up their tail to prevent then hurting it i don't know if it is true or not cuz my rats won't run on the wheel.


----------



## JacqiKill

Mine are terrified of the wheel. If I stick them in it they bolt like it's going to murder them and wont even go to the part of the cage it's in...I actually probably need to take it out.


----------



## Stace87

JacqiKill said:


> Mine are terrified of the wheel. If I stick them in it they bolt like it's going to murder them and wont even go to the part of the cage it's in...I actually probably need to take it out.


Rats tend not to like being placed onto/into things they're uncertain of. I know mine sometimes panic and jump straight back on me. If you let them explore the wheel in their own time it may work, perhaps leave treats in it.


----------



## marshmallowfriend

There used to be a wheel in their cage but they never used it (they hid under it a lot LOL) so I took it out.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P

We have 2 cages and a wheel in each one. Sally was the first one to get in the wheel, and goes on it all the time! She is in it right now, running. Lucy has gotten in it once in a while, but I guess it just isn't her 'thing'. Josie will use it more often than Lucy but not as often as Sally. Josie mostly sits on it. Sally is the lightest of the 3 of that cage, Lucy is the heaviest and Josie is between them in weight.

The other cage has 2 girls in it, and Molly runs on it constantly. I've heard her on it for up to 15 minutes at a time! She is a very lean girl. Amy will use it sometimes, but would much rather sit in her birdnest. I'm wondering how often Cindy will use the wheel, when we introduce her to the 'little girl' cage.

Anita


----------



## Kowcatchan

I introduced my rat to the wheel when I first got them. When they were younger they used to fight over it all the time. Sometimes they'd try and run in it together. But now only Betty runs in it, Shisha just seems happy being able to climb and laze about her cage all day.


----------



## Jest

Mine were interested in the wheel I had only when it was a new addition to their cage. They climbed on it a little and seemed a bit perplexed about what to do when it moved, but other than that they had absolutely no interest in it at all. I keep it in there; I figure I have more than enough room, but none of mine have ever shown the least bit interest in actually getting on it.


----------



## descartes

My rats love their wheel. Both the one I had before and the two rats I have now will run non stop all night! I know because their wheel was really sqeaky and would keep me up all night! Sometimes i would have to get up and take it out for some peace and quiet. I got a new metal which still made some noise but I found a periodic spray of food grade silicone solved that. Now i have noticed a new way the use the wheel. They will jump on it from the second story and and then ride down it to the floor like some kinda elevator/roller coaster
Smart Ratties!!! ;D


----------



## xxzz6760

Aww, Descartes, my rat does that, too! He'll climb up on side, lay on his belly on the top, and then slide down the other side. So cute!


----------



## ShadowPhoenix

I have a large wheel, but I only put it out for freeranging. They occasionally hop in, but they rarely ever run on it. They often stand up on their hind legs and spin it from the outside though :


----------



## insomniac

My rats just knock it over they kind of hate it, but it's in there, maybe they'll use it.


----------



## zookeeperchase

Pademae doesn't ever get in the wheel and run however she does stand on her hind legs and turn it w/her paws??!!


----------



## mishasmom

Mine love the wheel.


----------



## kandyluvr

On what i call cleaning day i have to put my rats in a spare cage i have so i can clean their cage and that cage has a wheel in it and Frankie won't do anything but, Kandy will make it spin from the out side trying to climb it then fall but, now she has the hang of it!


----------



## collisiontheory89

Phoebe loves her wheel, goes on it all the time, sometimes for 15-20 minutes non-stop. Missy NEVER goes near the wheel, only when I use cooking oil to lubricate the joints (in which case she stands on her hind legs and licks it all off).


----------



## Maple

whenever I try to put their wheel in they just try to sleep on it..


----------



## Little-Fizz

I paid 30 bucks for a huge wheel for Daisy and Sparta... I guess it's the largest the wheels come in. They've never touched it ;D Actually that's a lie, Daisy ran on it - on her own free will, for all of 15 seconds. Then I stuck Sparta in there and she peed. So basically no, they really don't like the wheel lol. I keep it in there though, just in the hopes my 30 dollars didn't go to complete waste. And in case they ever decide to not be lazy lards, then they have the option


----------



## Wanda

I bought a wodent wheel for my rats (two males) about a year ago, but have never been able to get them to use it.
I've put treats inside, smeared it with soy yogurt, but they just lean their heads (or maybe front feet) inside to eat and go back out.
One of my rats is pretty big. He loves to eat! I would love for him to use the wheel.

Does anybody know of any more tricks I can try?


----------



## Lea

Mine will use the wheel on their own now, but they needed some "help" at first--they wouldn't even step into it, let alone run on it. 

I used rice crispies for treats. At first they got one just for putting their front paw on the wheel, then they had to step completely into it. Then I would hold the treat just above and in front of their face so that they would have to take a step to get to it, which of course would make the wheel move. I would gradually make them run longer and longer to get the treat. It didn't take long at all to get them going on it.

Of course, some rats will just never be interested, no matter what. One of mine, Shasta, likes it way more than the others.


----------



## tiexgrr

I put one in my girls cage and they were more interested in chewing it and hiding food in it..... Abby got in it once but that was to chew on the top! 

apparently rats have a sense that they're not going anywhere? I think if they cant break it they wont play with it!


----------



## rach913

That's one experiment I get to try: Buy some more wheels, and see which of the 14 rats like/dislike the wheel by the end of the year. So far, I have 1 wheel, and 1 rat cannot live without it lol. One other rat plays with it occasionally, but mostly that's cause Dora fights over it. When we seperate litters, it's funny to see the babies try using it, but it's even funnier when Dora runs on it, not caring that they're on it, and we watch the babies cling on and let themselves roll with the wheel, as Dora runs over them! At first, we were worried they were going to be hurt, but when we saw some do it again and again, we figured Dora was just playing a game with them lol


----------



## Tonje!

Luna² said:
 

> I don't even have one. I read somewhere in my research that it was bad for them, as they aren't built to bend like some other pocket pets. I'm a very paranoid mommy so I didn't want them to get hurt. They still seem rather happy without it.
> 
> I do hear that the large sized Wodent Wheels aren't bad for them if you can get them in it. (Ratties not wanting to run in a wheel is common from what I hear)


I've read the same thing. I have a very good article about this subject, but it is in Swedish I'm afraid :-\

Running in a wheel makes the rat bend its back the "wrong way", and it has to lift up its head and tail. This can damage the rats skeleton (if I remember correctly) over time. My source of this information, other than the Swedish article, is the previous leader of the Norwegian Rat Club, who is also a biologist. So I believe it to be correct.

So nope... I'm not letting my rats have a wheel. I'm not taking the risk.


----------



## horsart

i have 5 cages, all equiped with wheels. I found that the type of wheel effects how fast or wether they want to run. I have 2 stealth wheels, my females love them. they can run and bound so fast & joyfully on them you cant even see their feet! Blaze runs on it all night, tossing her sister out every time she tries to share. 
i have two solid surface super pet comfort wheels for the males. I have swapped these wheels with the female's stealth wheels between cages during cleanings and found all my rats prefer the stealth wheels over the super pet comfort wheels. the Stealths move faster, quieter and have a mesh surface. The rats who have been given the super pet comfort wheels do not run as fast, well or often. Even my fat lazy male will run happily for an hour or more at night on a stealth. he basically ignores the comfort wheel when he has it.
stealths are also avialable now in a wider size so two rats can run side by side.. definatly my next future wheel purchase... i have read the Wodent Wheel is good but dont own one.
My 5th cage is a critter trail starter set with the solid plastic wheel it comes with. the new baby dwarf rat who is moused sized loves the tubes and wheel.


----------



## clarry

i have two neutered boys and 2 girls on one cage
The boys have had access to the wheel since i first got them at 6 weeks, theyve never done so much as pee on it, then i got two other girls (both now sadly passed away) and neither of them gave it much of a second glance either. Then I got Molly, she got straight on and just loved it, i have never got her off it! she goes on it for what i would say is AT LEAST an hour a day-great extra exersice i say as she is a bit of a piggy. Then about a month ago i got a 10 week old little girl called millie, she wathed molly on the wheel and seems interested, it wasnt long before she was climbing on it and seeing what its about, now she loves it too! I dont know if she would have ever have gone on it had we not have had molly, she seems to like to copy her big sis, but its cute all the same, and benificial if thats what they like!


----------



## shaiza

I tried to put my rat in the wheel I have (6 month old female) and she squeaked and freaked the **** out so now I feel bad. Im hoping she'll get used to it at some point but Ive learned recently that most rats dont like the wheels. I have a soft spot for cute things running on wheels..


----------



## Wormtail

2/4 of my rats like to use a wheel.


----------



## Flora

Out of the 4 only 2 uses it and even then they dont really "run" on it they just kinda walk


----------



## Hamsterific

My girls love their wheel. They both jump into it and run together all night.. keeping me awake  As loud and annoying as it is, I'm so thankful that they'll get that extra exercise.


----------



## FallDeere

Six of my seven rats use it. The only one that doesn't is my shy little Creamy who I haven't seen touch it... Other than that, two of my girls and all four of my boys love it! There's usually someone using their wheel... I'd say that at least one rat uses the wheel every hour. Bartok goes kinda nuts on it. He tries to run and jump. He's the noisiest so I usually know it's him on it, lol! Meeko also tends to go really fast on it, but aside from them, everyone else is very reserved and just walks on it, a slow trot at most. The girls' wheel doubles as a chew toy, haha.

I was kinda shocked when Bartok started using the wheel and doubly shocked when Gus Gus did! Neither of them had seen a wheel to my knowledge (whereas I know everyone else had a wheel at their previous home) and Gus Gus is terrified of anything bigger than him. 

It was $17 per cage well spent. ^_^


----------

